# What is up with Cabela's?



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got an e-mail "special" from them(as I am sure a lot of you did). They are offering free shipping on every thing but loaded ammo, and all reloading equipment and supplys. What a crock!! I guess I won't be buying any thing from them for a while. Midway, and Natchez(among others) have much better prices any way.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I could see them charging for the ammo, because of the $20 hazmat fee that has to be charged. I'm not sure about the reloading supplies tho. Powder and primers would have the hazmat fee too. I suppose shipping still applies on other equipment because in general most presses, dies, bullets, etc, are fairly heavy. They are probably already losing on shipping for them with regular shipping. They are surely feeling the effects of the bad economy and are probably trying to save a buck like everyone else.

I noticed there was no holiday discounts for Midway this year. They have been sending a ton of emails giving really good discounts on a ton of different products that they must have been sitting on for a while and want to get rid of. In times like these it makes sense for them to try just get rid of stuff they paid for five years ago to keep some money coming in, instead of just sitting on it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hell a box of bullets and a set of dies can't be much different weight wise than a pair of winter hunting boots, they still ship those for free. It just kinda struck me as very odd that they would exclude one whole group of sportsmen/outdoorsmen like that in a promo. I can understand the ammo, primers, and powder, but a bullet puller or case trimmer...ect???


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Scheels, Gander, the Warehouse, and most local shops have better prices then cabelas. They have gone nuts in their pricing, I have found items 25% cheaper than cabelas sale price. I still get their catalogs but I honestly haven't read one for a while, I was even more disapointed the last time I went to the EGF store.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FYI there is no Hazmat for loaded ammo. It does however require packaging that indicates it is "ordinance". Shipping loaded ammo is pretty low risk. Primers and powder are higher risk (though not much) and do require a hazmat fee which in all honesty is a gross overcharge. I don't think they have much profit margin in ammo and weight may very well be the issue with reloading supplies

I buy very little at Cabela's that doesn't come from the bargain cave or is an item on sale that I can get additional saving on with a discount coupon. As mentioned there sale price generally isn't any better than somebody elses regular price. I have ordered a couple of things from their catalog and had them sent to the store for pickup. Sometimes even though other mail order companies may be cheaper, when you add the shipping they may be higher than if I can just pick it up.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Kinda strange that loaded ammo isn't hazmat, when it has both powder and primer. Those things by themselves require hazmat charge, but not combined in a brass case with a bullet on top. Weird.

The $20 charge is to defray costs of shipping, and keeping/paying drivers with Hazmat endorsements. I agree the amount is way out of line for one order.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

cabelas isnt too bad on brass right now. 223 brass is pretty scarce, midway and a few others are out of stock. 21.99/100 of winchester brass. midway used to give a discount 500cases/84.99 now its up to 96.99/500 not far off from the 105/500 if you bought each individual bag.


----------

